# All the fish drawings!



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

On a semi-lack-of-sleep decision, I decided to buy a petco baby betta. I feel like I'm cheating on my other betta Alfred, who was also bought when he was a baby betta. Hopefully he won't mind. ;v; Hopefully the new betta will turn out as pretty and wonderful as Alfred did. 

So as a ritual I drew him. Temporarily names Flake, since he is so tinnyyy. OvO And apparently his human form has tiny little buck teeth. 










Then I realized I drew a lot of other fish related drawings since the last time I posted here so I thought I would just share them all with you too! OvO














































Most of these are part of my sketch a day series so they are a bit rough. ;v; But I do plan to be drawing more fishies in the future so I guess I will just keep this thread update! ALL THE FISHES! Yaaay! 

Anyways, would always love to know what you guys thing. OvO Crits and comments always welcome.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

WHO! I want these on my wall haha


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

Awwww, thank you Bnie! ;v; I'm flattered you would want these on your wall, for reals! <3


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

No seriously......... How much would you charge for that kind of thing normally haha


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

I stop taking commissions a while back because I been so busy but I use to charge somewhere upwards of $35+ for a piece. It really depends on how much there was to draw, ones with backgrounds are higher. OvO


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh my golly gosh!! These are beautiful! I'm with BnieBetta I would totally have one of these on my walls  keep up the good work <3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Uggg so beautiful I could vomit! Lol the really are amazing, even if they are sketches, I wish my sketches looked as beautiful as these!

I'm really in love with the pair and the goldfishies flying around, beautiful concepts as well! I also love the well polished floor on the last one, I'm a sucker for reflective surfaces like that so it certainly tickles my fancy ^_^ (Did I really just say that? lol)


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

So cool and unique! Love!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

These are just...wow! OuO *grabby hands* Stunning work! You have a gift. 
Your art is so professional and expressive!


----------

